# 5a ScottsMoor FL March 3rd



## MasterGator (Jan 30, 2012)

We are all still finding mud in random places after this weekend


----------



## MasterGator (Jan 30, 2012)

First time out with the GoPro and first time ever editing video, so sorry if it has random cuts and edits.


----------

